# Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

*Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?*

Guten Abend Forum,

bis jetzt schalte ich nach Spielen, wo CPU und GPU gut genutzt wurden, den PC nicht gleich aus, sondern lasse ihn auf der Windowsoberfläche noch einige Minuten laufen, damit das Temperaturlevel von den Bauteilen reduziert werden kann. Zwei Fragen dazu:

1. Kann man so die Lebenszeit der Komponenten verlängern, oder hat das keinen Einfluss?

2. Falls es sinnvoll ist, gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung oder sowas, das nach dem Ausschalten des PCs die Lüfter noch etwas weiterlaufen lässt, bis ein unkritisches Temperaturniveau erreicht ist?
Bei meiner Recherche fand ich ältere Postings, wo von Netzteilen "bequiet! black" geschrieben wurde, die das unterstützen. Allerdings wollte ich meine vorhandenen Netzteile ohne Not nicht einfach in Rente schicken.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?*

- doppelt -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?*

Schau Dir doch einfach die Temperaturen an. Die relevanten Chips, also CPU und GPU haben keine große Masse, es sind ein paar Gramm. 
Da gibt es keine Wärmenester. Die Zeit, die man zum Schließen des Spieles, anderer offener Fenster und das herunterfahren von Windows 
benötigt, reicht völlig. Das ist beim Falten nicht anders. Es wird kein Bauteil wärmer, als es im Betrieb warm wurde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2015)

*AW: Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?*



Amibobo schrieb:


> 1. Kann man so die Lebenszeit der Komponenten verlängern, oder hat das keinen Einfluss?



Theoretisch leben kühlere Chips statistisch länger als wärmere. Die 10 Sekunden, die ein Chip länger warm ist wenn du den PC nach großer Last sofort ausschaltest macht aber definitiv keinen Unterschied (auch ohne Lüfter werden Chips durch die passivfunktion des Kühlkörpers in kürzester Zeit kalt wenn sie keine Wärme mehr abgeben). 



Amibobo schrieb:


> 2. Falls es sinnvoll ist, gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung oder sowas, das  nach dem Ausschalten des PCs die Lüfter noch etwas weiterlaufen lässt,  bis ein unkritisches Temperaturniveau erreicht ist?
> Bei meiner Recherche fand ich ältere Postings, wo von Netzteilen  "bequiet! black" geschrieben wurde, die das unterstützen. Allerdings  wollte ich meine vorhandenen Netzteile ohne Not nicht einfach in Rente  schicken.



Es ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht sinnvoll sowas zu tun, deswegen gibts das auch kaum/nicht zu kaufen abgesehen von tollen Marketingspielereien.

Hintergrund: Wenn deine Komponente ordentrlich ausgelegt ist wird sie ihre maximale Betriebstemperatur, auf die auch die Lebenszeit berechnet ist, nicht überschreiten. Sobald du die Komponente abschaltest produziert sie selbst keine Abwärme mehr, entsprechend kann sie auch nicht mehr wärmer werden und die Kühlung kann abgestellt werden, die Komponenten können von sich aus herunterkühlen.

Davon gibt es zwei Ausnahmen die ein weiterlaufen des Kühlers rechtfertigen oder sogar notwendig machen:
1.) Die abgeschaltete Komponente gibt noch weitere, gespeicherte Energie ab, beispielsweise große Kondensatoren die sich beim abschalten durch die Schaltungen entladen (der Effekt ist bei PC-Netzteilen und Hardware vernachlässigbar klein)
2.) Die abgeschaltete Komponente wird fremderwärmt durch laufende Komponenten in der direkten Umgebung. Dann muss die Kühlung natürlich weiterlaufen.


Es gibt in der Technik noch andere Notwendigkeiten sowas zu tun die andere Gründe haben und nicht auf Elektronik zutreffen (etwa nach Vollgasfahrten den Turbolader "kaltlaufen"/Motor "nachlaufen" lassen um zu vermeiden dass beim abstellen fehlender Öldruck/Ölaustausch an der heißen Welle Ölanbackungen hinterlässt), für PC-Bauteile ist das aber schlichtweg werbeintensiv und hat keinerlei technische Bedeutung.


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. September 2015)

*AW: Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?*

Ne offizielle Empfehlung kann ich dir nicht geben, da ich nichts über die genauen physikalischen oder thermischen vorgänge in CPUs weiß.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass ne CPU oder GPU in wenigen Sekunden wieder von z.B. 70-80 Grad auf normaltemperatur (30-40 Grad) abkühlt, wenn die Rechenlast wegfällt.

So lässt sich schlussfolgern: Selbst wenn sich die Komponenten nach dem abschalten des PCs durch den wegfallenden Luftstrom theoretisch nochmal aufwärmen würden, so dürften die Komponenten alleine durch den idle betrieb bzw. die komplette Abschaltung sehr viel schneller auskühlen, als sie sich bei gestauter luft erwärmen könnten.

Kannst dir ja mal ein tool zur Temperaturanzeige installieren und beobachten, wie schnell die Temperaturen steigen und fallen können.

Ich würde also sagen, dass ein Nachlaufen der Lüfter ziemlich unnütz ist.


----------



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

*AW: Nachlauf von Lüftern sinnvoll?*

Ok, danke für Eure Infos, dann ist das bei normalen PCs kein Problem.


----------

